# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2015 ist ab sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. August  2015      am  Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise    einige      Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware     09/2015   in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und     Anregungen    möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 09/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 09/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

Seite 26 Core i7-5820K werden  4 Kerne anstatt 6 Kerne erwähnt. Oben Rechts, oder ist das Absicht mit 4 Kernen zur Effizienz? 
Ändert aber nichts am sehr interessanten Thema, bin noch am lesen 
Gruß 
wolflux


----------



## peakground (5. August 2015)

Hallo,

warum aktualisiert ihr nicht eure Homepage mit der aktuellen Heftausgabe?? 

Es wäre nützlich schon ein paar Tage vor dem Erscheinen zu wissen was eure Inhalten sind.

Gruß
Peakground


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2015)

Die Heftpromo mit der Inhaltsvorstellung ist noch in der Mache. Folgt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Seite 26 Core i7-5820K werden  4 Kerne anstatt 6 Kerne erwähnt. Oben Rechts, oder ist das Absicht mit 4 Kernen zur Effizienz?
> Ändert aber nichts am sehr interessanten Thema, bin noch am lesen
> Gruß
> wolflux



Ich glaube, das war ein Vertipper.



peakground schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum aktualisiert ihr nicht eure Homepage mit der aktuellen Heftausgabe??
> 
> ...



Ging aufgrund des Skylake-NDAs dieses Mal leider nicht. Entschuldige bitte.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Seite 26 Core i7-5820K werden  4 Kerne anstatt 6 Kerne erwähnt. Oben Rechts, oder ist das Absicht mit 4 Kernen zur Effizienz?
> Ändert aber nichts am sehr interessanten Thema, bin noch am lesen
> Gruß
> wolflux


Es muss heißen: "Bei Auslastung aller sechs Kerne durch x264 HD ..."  Das kommt davon, wenn man den Text zum Sechskerner schreibt, während man im Testsystem gerade einen Vierkerner auf Stabilität testet.


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es muss heißen: "Bei Auslastung aller sechs Kerne durch x264 HD ..."  Das kommt davon, wenn man den Text zum Sechskerner schreibt, während man im Testsystem gerade einen Vierkerner auf Stabilität testet.



Genau das habe ich eben auch gedacht, vor lauter neuen Vierkernern.
Sorry, das ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht  habe. Man weiß natürlich worum es sich hier handelt.Kleinkram und kein Grund darüber zu debattieren. Jetzt muss ich unbedingt weiter lesen 
Gruß wolflux


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2015)

Hier ist mal ein Chaos drin, nach was wird diese Liste denn sortiert? (Die Liste mit dem inhalt anschauen)   Wie wäre es wenn man das nach Seitenzahlen sortieren würde und manches nicht 2 mal erwähnt?


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

Schon wieder ich, hat die R9 390X Gaming 8G einen Triple-Slot-Kühler? Testabelle/Fazit Seite 43. Vielleicht bin ich ja etwas doof und verstehe den Begriff Triple-Slot nicht. Bedeutet es, dass er 3 PCI-Slot in Anspruch nimmt? Sorry 
MfG.wolflux



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------
Wurde so eben aufgeklärt, das es sich hierbei um Gehäuse -Slots handelt. Uh, peinlich. Schäm.
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Chaos drin, nach was wird diese Liste denn sortiert? (Die Liste mit dem inhalt anschauen)   Wie wäre es wenn man das nach Seitenzahlen sortieren würde und manches nicht 2 mal erwähnt?



Danke - wir schauen uns das an, das zugrundeliegende Excel sieht jedenfalls ok aus.


----------



## peakground (5. August 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Heftpromo mit der Inhaltsvorstellung ist noch in der Mache. Folgt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ging aufgrund des Skylake-NDAs dieses Mal leider nicht. Entschuldige bitte.



Danke für Euer Feedback.

Gruß
Peakground


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. August 2015)

Seite 72, was ist denn ein "Kapazitator"? 
Das Ding heißt auf Deutsch Kondensator, auch wenn es auf Englisch Capacitor genannt wird.


----------



## DrTraxx (5. August 2015)

Spoilert doch nicht soviel, ich sitze noch bis heute Abend auf Arbeit ;D und dann muss ich noch zum Kiosk ran.  Feedback gibt es dann nach Feierabend.


----------



## BikeRider (5. August 2015)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es muss heißen: "Bei Auslastung aller sechs Kerne durch x264 HD ..."  Das kommt davon, wenn man den Text zum Sechskerner schreibt, während man im Testsystem gerade einen Vierkerner auf Stabilität testet.



No Body is Perfect - Kann ja mal passieren.

 Habe mir das Heft grad gekauft und freue mich schon aufs Lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Schon wieder ich, hat die R9 390X Gaming 8G einen Triple-Slot-Kühler? Testabelle/Fazit Seite 43. Vielleicht bin ich ja etwas doof und verstehe den Begriff Triple-Slot nicht. Bedeutet es, dass er 3 PCI-Slot in Anspruch nimmt? Sorry
> MfG.wolflux
> 
> 
> ...



Man lernt nie aus, nicht wahr?  Ja, der Kühler ist ein ganzes Stück höher als die Slotblende, in die die Displayausgänge eingefasst sind. Das gilt auch für die 390 Gaming (ohne X), weshalb letztere bestimmt etwas leiser agiert als ihre durstige Schwester.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus, nicht wahr?  Ja, der Kühler ist ein ganzes Stück höher als die Slotblende, in die die Displayausgänge eingefasst sind. Das gilt auch für die 390 Gaming (ohne X), weshalb letztere bestimmt etwas leiser agiert als ihre durstige Schwester.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das ist wohl wahr, man lernt auch noch im Alter, es war dennoch blöd von mir, liegt wohl an den 40°. So genug Peinlichkeit. 

Das die MSI R9 390 identisch ist, habe ich an der Werbung von Alternate in eurem Heft gesehen, dort ist sie als Angebot abgebildet.

Was ich noch  gesehen habe, bei den GTX980Ti gibt es auch Karten ohne Speicherkühler, bzw. die Asus GTX980  Ti  Strix DC30C, kannst du mir sagen ob darunter genug Platz ist für Speicherkühler, bzw. ob überhaupt Platz vorhanden ist? Soweit ich mich an den Test der GTX  TitanX  erinnern kann, waren da so um 100° realistisch. Wenn du dich noch erinnern könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar. Daher rührt sicher auch die gute Kühlleistung, ohne  Kontakt  zum heißen Speicher. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Ion (5. August 2015)

Vielen Dank an PCGH, dass mein Wunschthema _Undervolting_ umgesetzt wurde 
Habe das Heft schon seit letzten Freitag und bin fast durch.


----------



## MDJ (5. August 2015)

Bei dem Test der 980Ti's steht bei der _Zotac GTX 980Ti  AMP! Extreme, _dass das Spulenfiepen überdurchschnittlich ist. Mich würde interessieren, mit welchem Netzteil ihr den Test gemacht habt?
Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, wie sich das Spulenfiepen bei einem anderen Netzteil verhält. Inzwischen hatte man schon mehrmals davon gehört, dass manche User das Spulenfiepen mit einem anderen Netzteil beheben, oder zumindest lindern konnten. Bei manchen Grafikkarten hingegen gab es keine Unterschiede, welches Netzteil dran hing. Hattet ihr sowas schonmal getestet? 
(Möglich, dass sowas schonmal von jemand angesprochen wurde)
Damit meine ich natürlich nicht, dass ihr jede Karte mit 30 Netzteilen durchtesten sollt 
Kann ja auch möglich sein, dass ihr mit eurem Zotac-Model etwas Pech hattet, wer weis 

Der Bericht zu den neuen Z170-Boards hat mir sehr gefallen, vielen Dank


----------



## Mysterion (5. August 2015)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mich die subtile Werbung immer mehr stört. Guter Journalismus zeichnet sich auch immer durch eine gewisse Objektivität aus.

Plötzlich ist die Titan X ein "must have", für die MSI Karte wird eine neue Bewertungsstufe beim Spulenfiepen eingeführt, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Zudem ist der Mindestboost der Zotac AMP! Extreme falsch, es gibt kein Wort über die leiernde Lüftersteuerung, ganz zu schweigen von dem fehlenden Heatpipekontakt bei der ASUS.

Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, in welche Richtung sich meine Lieblingszeitschrift entwickelt.

(Das sich Phil auf die neuen Soundkarten freut, ist klar. Klanglich werden da sicherlich ganz neue Dimensionen der Suggestion erreicht  )


----------



## marvinj (6. August 2015)

Gestern einmal durchgeblättert, hat mir gefallen. Das Lesen kommt am Wochenende, dann auch mit einem aussagekräftigerem Feedback


----------



## alalcoolj (6. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an PCGH, dass mein Wunschthema _Undervolting_ umgesetzt wurde
> Habe das Heft schon seit letzten Freitag und bin fast durch.



Ich habe ne Frage zum Undervoltingartikel. Hab mal bei meiner GTX 760 das Powertarget abgesenkt und mit dem MSI Afterburner protokolliert.

 Wenn das eingestellte Powertarget -sagen wir 70%- nicht erreicht ist, liegt derselbe (maximale) Boost-Takt und dieselbe Spannung wie bei PT=100% an. Wenn das PT 70% erreicht, wird die Spannung und der Takt reduziert. Allerdings schwaken der Takt und die Spannung dann zwischen dem ursprünglichen boost bzw. Spannung und den jeweils reduzierten, je nach Powerverbauch eben.

Im Artikel sieht es so aus (s. z.B. bei der GTX 770 Undervolted), dass man permanent die niedrige Spannung von 1,087V und einen fixen Boost Takt anliegen hat. Ist das so? Wenn ja, wie kriegt man das hin?


----------



## Dorne (6. August 2015)

Erstmal wieder ein Lob... endlich mal wieder ein Heft was mir sehr gut gefiel.
 Insbesondere der Energieeffizienz-Part gefiel mir sehr gut. Da sieht man wie viel Potential zum sparen von Strom es gibt. Auch gut das Ihr mal den RAM mit reingenommen habt. Weitere Potential-Felder sind nur der Wechsel der Lüfter, Anordnung der Komponenten (auch Belüftung ist hier entscheidend), Netzteilwechsel usw.

 Einen Hinweis habe ich noch zum Aufrüstbericht der Grafikkarte. Da hier leider nur ein Highend-CPU genutzt wurde um das Potential aufzuzeigen wäre noch ein Hinweis nützlich gewesen, das die Mehrleistung der Grafikkarte bei einer schwachen CPU eher verpufft. Vielleicht das nächste Mal auch eine Intel CPU und eine AMD CPU nutzen.
 Aber insgesamt trotzdem sehr informativ.

 Der Retro-Artikel ist natürlich allerbeste Sahne. Ich finde sowas immer gut, da man sich meistens gut hineinversetzen kann... jetzt bin ich gespannt ob ihr noch ein Retro mit 15 Jahren macht... da dürfte dann Nvidia Geforce 256 bzw. 2 und 3DFX Voodoo 4500/5500 sehr geil sein  ... AMD Athlon gegen Intel Pentium III ... vielleicht könntet ihr auch noch den AMD K6 - III berücksichtigen, obwohl der eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt...


----------



## Ion (6. August 2015)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Im Artikel sieht es so aus (s. z.B. bei der GTX 770 Undervolted), dass man permanent die niedrige Spannung von 1,087V und einen fixen Boost Takt anliegen hat. Ist das so? Wenn ja, wie kriegt man das hin?



Wie im Heft zu lesen, ist Undervolting, wie es früher zu Fermi Zeiten üblich war, bei Kepler und Maxwell nur noch mit einem modifizierten Bios möglich. Wem das zu heikel ist, kann auf die Möglichkeiten des Power Targets zurückgreifen.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass 100% PT bei dir 200W entsprechen, dann bedeuten 70% max. 140W. Deine Grafikkarte wird nun versuchen diese 140W zu halten, koste es was es wolle. Der Takt passt sich dabei immer dynamisch den Gegebenheiten an, d. h. bei niedriger Last kann sie mehr Takt anlegen (auch weil die GPU nicht so heiß wird) und sobald die Karte richtig was zutun bekommt taktet sie sich wieder herunter.

Umgehen kannst du das nur wenn du den Boost komplett abschaltest, was wie eingangs erwähnt nur mit einem mod. Bios möglich ist.


----------



## DrTraxx (6. August 2015)

Ein großes Lob erstmal an die Redaktion. Super Heft. 
Hab es in meiner Spätschicht regelrecht verschlungen. Vom ersten Leseeindruck her viele interessante Themen. Undervolting ist aber bis jetzt klar mein favoritisiertes Thema der Ausgabe.


----------



## alalcoolj (6. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Takt passt sich dabei immer dynamisch den Gegebenheiten an, d. h. bei niedriger Last kann sie mehr Takt anlegen (auch weil die GPU nicht so heiß wird) und sobald die Karte richtig was zutun bekommt taktet sie sich wieder herunter.



Danke! Dann ist der im Heft angegebene Takt bei den per Powertarget undervolteten Geforces also als minimaler boost zu verstehen (und ebenso die angegebene Spannung als minimale Spannung), falls richtig Last anliegt, und bei nicht so powerintensiver Last taktet die Karte auf ihren ursprünglichen boost und Spannung hoch, wie beobachtet. Hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden?!

Hab grad erst angefangen das Heft zu lesen, aber den Speicherbelegungsartikel finde ich schon mal sehr gelungen und informativ. Schließe daraus spontan, dass wenn man nur 2GB Vram hat, es sinnvoll wäre mehr als 8 GB Hauptspeicher zu haben, damit nichts auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wird.


----------



## spockilein (7. August 2015)

Wo war der Artikel: Notebook vs. PC aus der letzten Vorschau? Nicht einmal ein Wort einer Verschiebung. Einfach unter der Tisch gefallen. Aber zum Glück den 3768. Test von Geforce 780Ti und Co. 
Ich und bestimmt auch viele andere haben sich mal auf einen ausführlichen Vergleich von Spielenotebooks mit Vergleich zu Desktop PC gefreut. Vor allem, wenn er mal mehr als 2, 3 Seiten gehabt hätte.
Und das Editorial von Thilo Bayer hat so gut Angefangen. Oder sammelt Ihr noch, damit es ein richtig fetter Beitrag wird?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2015)

Hi spockilein,

der Notebook-Desktop-Vergleich fiel Intels Skylake-CPUs zum Opfer, die doch (gerade so) rechtzeitig eintrafen. Keine Sorge, der Artikel kommt - offen ist nur wann. Einen Vorgeschmack darauf hatten wir in der PCGH 06/2015: Dort findest du einen Vergleich diverser von MSI zur Verfügung gestellter Notebooks, in dem auch Desktop-GPUs mitmischen. Das ist vom Umfang her ausbaufähig und das werden wir auch tun, wenn zur Abwechslungs mal kein zeitkritischer Artikel reingerätscht. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff

P.S.: In der 09 gibt's nicht den 3768. Test von GTX 780 Ti & Co., sondern ein handfestes Aufrüstspecial inkl. angehängter Marktübersicht.


----------



## Gromir (12. August 2015)

Auch von mir ein  für diese Ausgabe! Da ich mir gerade ein neues System zugelegt habe, habe ich die Artikel zu Undervolting, Luftkühler und der 980 Ti - Marktübersicht geradezu verschlungen.
Ich habe zu jedem dieser Artikel auch noch eine Frage:

1. 5820K Undervolting Stabilität Max Takt:
Wie habt ihr denn das System auf Stabilität getestet? Für die Stabilitätstest unter Last habe ich neuerdings keine konkreten, allgemeingültigen Aussagen in jedweden OC-Guides gefunden.

2. 5820K Undervolting Stabilität Min Vcore Idle:
Was ich noch interessanter fände wäre, wie ihr festgestellt habt um wie viel die Spannung im Idle herabgesetzt werden kann.
Man kann ja ein System im Idle schlecht stressen . Und einfach nur warten obs im irgendwann abschmiert kann man ja auch schlecht, oder?

3. GTX 980 Ti - Marktübersicht:
Sind in die Bewertungen auch die Übertaktungsergebnisse mit eingeflossen, oder nur die Leistungen im Stock Betrieb? 
Auch würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die OC-Ergebnisse verifiziert, da ja die Boost-Taktraten immer etwas schwanken.

4. Luftkühlertest:
Ich hatte mich nach der Ankündigung ("Die neusten Luftkühler") im vorigen Heft schon riesig auf einen Test des Noctua NH-D15S gefreut. Leider war er dann doch nicht dabei. Habt ihr kein Exemplar zum Testen bekommen, oder ist er dem NH-D15 einfach zu ähnlich?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. August 2015)

Einen NH-15S könnte ich testen, sobald ich Zeit hätte – aber es ist Skylake-Launch-Monat .
Er ist dem NH-D15 in der Tat sehr ähnlich, so dass ein Test beider Kühler nicht zwingend notwendig erscheint. Für die Marktübersicht habe ich den NH-D15 gegenüber D15S vorgezogen, weil ersterer nur 5 Euro teurer ist, aber allgemein als bester CPU-Kühler gilt und einen zweiten, sehr hochwertigen Lüfter mitbringt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. August 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> 1. 5820K Undervolting Stabilität Max Takt:
> Wie habt ihr denn das System auf Stabilität getestet? Für die Stabilitätstest unter Last habe ich neuerdings keine konkreten, allgemeingültigen Aussagen in jedweden OC-Guides gefunden.
> 
> 2. 5820K Undervolting Stabilität Min Vcore Idle:
> ...


Für den Artikel selbst wurden Cinebench R15 für den Schnell-Check und dann mehrere Durchgänge des x264-HD-Benchmarks (single- und multi-threaded) verwendet, mit dem auch die Messwerte bestimmt wurden. Die Stabilität im Leerlauf lässt sich tatsächlich schwierig bestimmen. Im Video auf der Heft-DVD sage ich deswegen auch, dass man hier ggf. auf Undervolting verzichten kann, weil der Einspareffekt ziemlich gering ist.

Nach aktueller Planung geht morgen ein Special zum Thema Core i7-5820K Undervolting online. Dort bin ich auf das Thema auch noch einmal eingegangen. Ich zitiere:


> Auf Stabilität testen  lässt sich ein Prozessor auf die Schnelle zum Beispiel mit Cinebench  R15, gründlicher mit Prime95 - mehr dazu im Special zum Austesten der CPU-Stabilität.  Falls Ihr System so konfiguriert ist, dass bei Teillast, also etwa der  Auslastung nur eines Kerns, ein besonders hoher Turbo-Takt anliegt,  sollten Sie Testprogramme zusätzlich auch so konfigurieren, dass Voll-  und Teillast vorliegt; sonst drohen in der Praxis Abstürze. Die minimale  Leerlaufspannung lässt sich naturgemäß nicht mit einem Stabilitätstest  ausloten. Eine relativ gute Möglichkeit besteht allerdings darin,  während des Austesten möglichst viele Lastwechsel vorzunehmen; denn  hierbei kommt es nach unserer Erfahrung am ehesten zu einem Absturz.  Falls Sie einen Absturz im Alltag verkraften, können Sie bei Nutzung des  "Adaptive Mode" die Leerlaufspannung auch erst einmal auf dem  Standardwert belassen und schrittweise nach ein paar absturzfreien Tagen  um 0,010 Volt absenken. So loten Sie das Minimum ohne großen  Zeitaufwand praktisch nebenbei aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. August 2015)

Etwas ist verwirrend bei der DigitalAusgabe, die Abonummer die man bekommt wird eigentlich in der Email falsch dargestellt.

1234 1234 1234 ist das Format der Nummer die ankommt aber die Abstände dürften nicht sein, 123412341234 wäre richtig weil sonst bekomme ich bei der Verknüfung des Abos eine Fehlermeldung dass die Abonummer nicht in den Datensätzen zu finden ist.

----

Wie sicher ist Undervolting eigentlich? Es kann doch passieren das die Spannung zu gering ist, habe den Artikel schon gelesen aber irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so recht ran weil ich die Grafikkarte nicht beschädigen möchte.


----------



## Ion (14. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie sicher ist Undervolting eigentlich? Es kann doch passieren das die Spannung zu gering ist, habe den Artikel schon gelesen aber irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so recht ran weil ich die Grafikkarte nicht beschädigen möchte.



Na auf jeden Fall ist es sicherer als zu übertakten 
Kaputt gehen kann da erstmal nichts, es passiert das gleiche wie beim OC: Wenn du zu wenig Spannung anliegen hast, dann gibts nen Freeze oder der Treiber stürzt ab oder sowas.


----------



## sirwuffi (15. August 2015)

Nach der Lektüre des Undervolting-Artikels, hab ich mich auch mal an meinem I5-3570K probiert. Dabei bin auf die Frage gekommen, wie man zuverlässig testet ob, im Idle zu wenig Spannung anliegt ? 
Ich hab bei mir einen OIffset von -0,1 eingestellt und komme damit auf 0,88V im Idle (1600mhz). Wie weit darf man da runter gehen ?

Übertakten ist bei meiner CPU nicht wirklich drin, dafür müsste der wohl erst mal geköpft werden :71°C bei 3800mhz unter Last.

EDIT: Kann man die CPU einfach runter takten auf 1600mhz (Multiplikator auf 16) und dann die VCore fix auf den entsprechenden Idle-Wert einstellen und dann prime95 laufen lassen ? Oder testet man so nicht den Schwachpunkt ?


----------



## NICERDICER (17. August 2015)

Habe jetzt das ganze Heft gelesen. Freue mich schon auf das Neue.


----------



## Larve74 (18. August 2015)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

danke für die tolle Ausgabe. Man hat sogar beim Lesen gemerkt, unter wieviel Stress diese Ausgabe entstanden ist und mit Macht der Skylake-Test hineingepresst wurde.
Ich hoffe es gibt im Rahmen der Z170- Mainboard-Tests noch einige Erläuterungen zum Skylake, die mir in diesem Vorabtest fehlten.

Themenanregung: 

Vor Jahren hattet Ihr interessanterweise seinerzeit aktuelle High-End-Systeme (non OC) mit älteren Systemen (max. OC) verglichen, um herauszufinden, 
ob und in welchem Umpfang man mittels OC auf die neuen Systeme aufschließen kann. Dabei wurde auch der Stromverbrauch gemessen. 
Seither kam leider kein  direkter Vergleich zustande.

Das wäre doch mal wieder etwas oder? 
Ihr hättet damit alle Leser zufrieden gestellt:  Die mit aktueller Hardware und die mit älterer Hardware. Die, die sich alles neu kaufen (wollen) und die, die nur die GraKa aufrüsten wollen. Ständig gibt es darüber Diskusionen, wie: "Sandy (mit OC)  mit GTX 980, oder doch gleich mit neuer CPU, oder schnellerem RAM usw. ."
Vielleicht beurteilt ihr auch ältere Systeme mit aktueller GraKa und ermittelt bitte auch die Frametimes ( für neue und alte CPUs bei identischer GPU )


----------



## MDJ (19. August 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ..... sobald ich Zeit hätte – aber es ist Skylake-Launch-Monat


Das heißt, in der nächsten Ausgabe werdet ihr dann keine "Engineering Samples" mehr haben, sondern die offiziellen Versionen? Und auch schon paar Boards in den Test schicken?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2015)

Ich warte gerade darauf, dass das EVGA Z170 classified einen weiteren Durchgang durch unseren Lightroom-Benchmark durchläuft, die Vertreter von Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und _Überraschung_ Supermicro sind schon fertig getestet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. August 2015)

Ja, in der 10 gibt's einen Nachschlag von allem. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Phil (20. August 2015)

Mist. Ich muss mich mal selbst geißeln: Im Artikel Speicherverläufe steht bei The Witcher 3, dass das Texture-Budget 1.800 MiByte beträgt. Das ist Unsinn. Korrekt sind 800 MiByte. 
Den Rest im Grafikspeicher machen Lighting, Post-Processing, Vertex-Daten und Co. aus. Durch den Speicher der GPU müssen auch eine ganze Menge anderer Daten... 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## MDJ (21. August 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade darauf, dass das EVGA Z170 classified einen weiteren Durchgang durch unseren Lightroom-Benchmark durchläuft, die Vertreter von Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und _Überraschung_ Supermicro sind schon fertig getestet.



Habt ihr den Fokus auf bestimmte Mainboards der Hersteller gelegt? Oder nach was habt ihr die Testobjekte ausgewählt?
Kann ja allerdings auch sein, dass die Hersteller "irgendwas" geschickt haben  Allein von den ATX-Boards gibt es auf einem Schlag so viele..... 
Alle zu testen würde ja jegliche Grenzen im Heft sprengen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. August 2015)

Ich achte nach Möglichkeit darauf, dass die Hersteller mit ähnlich vielen Boards vertreten sind. Wie du selbst schreibst können wir nur einen kleinen Teil des Marktes testen, das sollte dann wenigstens nicht alle Marken abdecken.
Für die erste Testrunde in der kommenden Ausgabe war die Modell-Auswahl aber nahe an "irgendwas". Kurz nach dem Skylake-Launch hatten die Hersteller nur wenige Testmuster zur Verfügung. In den meisten Fällen wurden uns High-End-Modelle angeboten, nur MSI und Supermicro schickten etwas günstigere Modelle für etwas über 200 Euro; Gigabyte und EVGA sind mehr als doppelt so teuer. Für die übernächste Ausgabe ist aber schon eine zweite Runde in Vorbereitung, da konzentrieren wir uns dann auf den beliebten 130-bis-170-Euro-Bereich und haben hoffentlich auch Asrock und Biostar dabei.


----------



## Master-Thomas (6. September 2015)

- Gutes Heft das, war mal wieder wieder lesenswert
- bitte ein paar itx Boards, so gut wie nötig, so billig wie möglich.. auf so kleine Boards packt man eine Graka und max 2 Ram
- wo kann man was zu den Retro Artikeln ablassen, ? mitunter kann man ja mal über die Vergangenheit schmunzeln, in der Regel ...was ist langweiliger als die Zeitung von gestern...na stimmt auch nicht ganz.


----------

